# Misbehaving donkey...



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I basically inherited a young donkey earlier this year. She was supposedly trained by the previous caretakers on the farm but when I asked them to show me how to put her halter on (yeah, I knew NOTHING about equines), they said she wouldn't let them. Uh ok. So several long and arduous months later, I've managed to get her to actually love having her halter put on, let me pick her hooves and stand nice for a good grooming. She'll lead (well, kind of) in her own pasture but once we move into another territory, it all goes to hell.

She is 16 months old and her behavior has gotten noticeably worse lately. From what I've read, she's testing her boundaries...and she's pushing hard! There are NO donkey people near me. I've talked with a few horse trainers that don't want/can't help with a donkey. So I've been stuck with books and internet.

Last night was the last straw for my mom. She doesn't know how to handle the donkey at all, but I would like a donk that is well behaved enough that anyone can go into her pasture. My mom and a neighbor when in her pasture taking a female goat to our buck. Our donk is super curious and was excited about the "new friend". But since she wasn't able to play with her new friend, she proceeded to bite my mom on the back and eventually kicked my neighbor (hasn't ever kicked anyone before). It was dark, raining, they were wrestling with the gate to the buck pen since he was so overly excited, he knocked it off it's hinges, etc. So I'm sure the humans didn't help the situation, but still.

Sooo...where do I go from here? My mom doesn't want to get rid of Willie Mae but she wasn't her in the farthest pasture and doesn't want me dealing with her (I'm pregnant). For some reason, that doesn't sound like it will solve the problem to me. 

Since I seem to be unable to find a trainer, can anyone direct me to some videos or anything else online that will help me? The main book I've been following is the Sue Weaver book and it uses clicker training. Other suggestions?

I'm just kind of at a loss here...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear  Sounds like this bratty youngster is ruling the roost! Since you taught her to halter and lead (kudos to you for that, btw, it ain't easy!) you should be able to continue from there. At 16 months old she's literally just a baby. We have a donk who just turned 3 this year, and I am only now beginning to expect more from him training wise. You need to control her interactions with other people. It is quite possible for other humans to undo the good training you've done so far. Put her in a pen/pasture that is not a cut through to another animal's enclosure. Does the donkey have any equine friends to play with? If not, she's probably bored and lonely and just acting out because of that. 
There are donkey message boards full of people who are wild about donks. Find one of those and ask every possible question of people who are experienced working with donkeys. They are like horses in alot of ways, but there are some distinct differences that I've noticed. I come from a horsey background, so the basic haltering, grooming, etc.. hasn't been a problem. What I have learned though is that donkeys do NOT like to yield to you the way a horse would. This is where they get the reputation for being stubborn. They have the remarkable ability to seize a piece of ground and stand on it like a rooted tree. 
I have had very good results with t-touch type training, which uses a long wand or whip to gently teach the animal to be more responsive to subtle ques. Google Linda Tellington-Jones T-Touch method. It was designed for horses but works very well for donks.
Another thing to be sure of is that the donkey has a nice long opportunity each day to get the sillies out! Do you have a round pen or smallish corral that you could send her running around with a lunge whip?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

My donkeys aren't the best trained either, but we're working on it. I'd be willing to bet that she kicked because she was scared or upset. You shouldn't have anything to worry about. Since you can do her feet you're way ahead of me!

Farmergirl is right - your donk should have her own territory & a friend. Donkeys are very territorial. My friends who guided me in my donkey purchases insisted I should have 2 because 1 would get too lonely.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

WAIT!!!!!

Do NOT get another donkey until you've worked out the misbehaving thing. She may be lonely, that's no excuse for kicking and biting. Kicking may be fear, but biting is sheer brattiness and her Momma Jenny (if she was still around) would have whooped a donkey across the field if she had tried it with her.

But it's like having a dog you can't control, they may be lonely, but the last thing you want is TWO dogs you can't control. So unless you can find an older, gelded, well-trained donkey (rare beasts!!) you'll end up with an older UN-trained animal who will teach your youngster all it's worst trick or a baby who your donkey will promptly teach bad manners to.

Try this message board;
https://www.ruralheritage.com/messageboard/frontporch/index1.htm

Get this book;
http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Touch...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261079826&sr=1-3

Great ground work and basic handling in there.

And read up a little on these websites, for a start;
http://www.lovelongears.com/

http://www.nda.agric.za/docs/donkeys/donkeys.htm

http://www.draftanimalpower.com/showthread.php?t=259

Or even better, have your hubby or someone else you trust do it. Your mom is right, this is no time for you to be taking chances. Better the donkey spends the next few months grazing all but forgotten in the furthest field then you get knocked down or Heaven Forbid! kicked

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

You're right, Otter. I was generalizing from my own donkey. 

I should always remember - better safe than sorry. Especially when someone is pregnant!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> Put her in a pen/pasture that is not a cut through to another animal's enclosure.


This is first priority since I don't want other people with her until I can get her more under control. Unfortunately, the only other place to put her would be away from her goat friends and away from seeing people unless they specifically went to her. I don't think that's best. If I could just sell that darn buck we wouldn't have to go through her pasture for anything!



> Does the donkey have any equine friends to play with? If not, she's probably bored and lonely and just acting out because of that.


She is pastured with wethered goats whom she basically grew up with. There are horses that share a fence line with her. She's supposed to be a guard animal...maybe we should get another one anyway once she is well mannered...but like Otter said, I've never seen anything besides pasture ornaments around here. I doubt I could find a trained donkey! 



> Another thing to be sure of is that the donkey has a nice long opportunity each day to get the sillies out! Do you have a round pen or smallish corral that you could send her running around with a lunge whip?


I asked for a round pen for Christmas!  I have a smaller yard that I think I could basically round the corners of so I might give that a try.

Thanks for the resources Otter! Unfortunately, I'm the only one that isn't literally terrified of her. It's not because of her behavior, just that some people are afraid of large animals. So it's always been that way that my husband is so spazzy her can't even help with training (oh boy, THAT was a fiasco) and neither can my mom. They freak out the donkey far worse than if it were just me. Sigh. Ok, maybe I just need to make sure she doesn't get in any one's way until I'm in a better state to deal with her.

I'll use the time reading up and continuing with some simple training that won't get either of us in danger - I can certainly correct any biting she might do over the fence.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Otter said:


> WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Do NOT get another donkey until you've worked out the misbehaving thing. She may be lonely, that's no excuse for kicking and biting. Kicking may be fear, but biting is sheer brattiness and her Momma Jenny (if she was still around) would have whooped a donkey across the field if she had tried it with her.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree!
I have a mule and when a donkey/ mule kicks for whatever reason, it is hard and precise. The kick is intentional either way you look at it, as well as is the bite.
The donkey is unwilling to go outside its pasture because of its territory, and needs to be reassured its safe to go there. Remember they are all about self preservation and will not go if they think there is a risk. They also do not see a *need* to go there, they have everything they need right where they are, so to a donkey/ mule its kind of why?
Be a firm but gentle leader, they are very intelligent. 
However I agree better let someone else work with her during your pregnancy.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I would NOT get another donk or put your donk in with the horses, etc until said donk is trained as you want it to bond to you first, not to another equine.

The kick was intentional..donks and mules generally aim and fire and hit what they are aiming for..lol..doubt if said donk was "scared" but rather defending "her" territory. 

I had a mammoth jack that was used for breeding and he had the very best manners of any donk I've seen. Anyone could handle him but you always had to let him decide if something was "safe" or not. Strange dog? Dead dog. Strange horse..mmm, I'll think it over and get back to you. Breeding mare? let me see if she thinks this is a good idea and I'll get back to you.

Very respectful Jack and he sold the first day I put him on the "net" for what I asked for him (a LOT of $$) as he was not only 14.1, but also spotted and had bred nothing but mares. I decided one day to see if he rode..threw the saddle on and a bridle and climbed up..he didn't know anything but decided if the "crazy human" wanted to sit up there, he'd tolerate it. Found out later he was never broke to ride and he was 11 years old when I decided to see if he would ride.

A well handled donk is a great donk, one that isn't trained or handled much..not so good. 

I'd fix this gal a spot where she has to depend on YOU to feed/water her and care for her and out of the way of others and let her be until after you foal..then start working seriously with her on ground manners. Lead her about like a dog all over the place, spend a lot of time grooming, start her longing and let her grow up.

Oh and if you ever hit a mule or donk for doing something, remember the 3 second rule..if you can't discipline ONCE and do it with enough force for the donk to remember within 3 seconds of whatever donk did wrong..donk won't remember/associate the discipline with it's actions..and one day will likely pay you back. A mule is worse than a donk about that, but both are pretty unforgiving of what they think is abuse.

If the donk bites, smack her good right on the nose within 3 seconds of the bite..don't "pick" at her, just one good smack and a sharp NO! and she will remember. That's the good thing about them, they remember. It's also the bad thing about them..they remember if they get away with something or learn a bad habit..very hard to break if allowed to go on.

She's still a baby so will likely test the waters for another couple of years, but with kind yet FIRM discipline (I don't mean beat the poor thing into the ground either), she should turn out very good. Donks are very smart, curious and like to learn..use that to your advantage.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You can get good training DVD's for donkeys and mules here.

http://www.luckythreeranch.com/


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

bergere said:


> You can get good training DVD's for donkeys and mules here.
> 
> http://www.luckythreeranch.com/


Oh my, each lesson (ground work or driving or beginner saddle) is $40! But I bet that's cheaper than flying a trainer here since I can't find one! Thanks for the link!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

madness said:


> Oh my, each lesson (ground work or driving or beginner saddle) is $40! But I bet that's cheaper than flying a trainer here since I can't find one! Thanks for the link!


IIRC, you are nearish to me. I would be happy to show your intimidated family members the ins and outs of being around horses and donkeys. I have done so with many friends over the years, young and old. PM if you'd like to set up a time to come out to the farm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sixteen months is still a baby. I was happily surprised by the difference in my donkeys when they turned 3. You have your donkey halter trained somewhat, able to pick up hooves. I would pretty much leave her be over the winter, not take any chances with your big belly and new baby. When you bring food and water, whistle. Having your donkey learn to come to a whistle will make it easier to catch her. She needs to learn to come right to the gate, or wherever it is you want her. This way, she learns a lesson and you don't feel like you've wasted the winter by not working with her.

Donkeys kick up their heels when they are being sassy, if they want to hit you, they will. Mine have never hit me, they get away before kicking up their heels, and frankly they don't really do it anymore. It seems to be kind of a teenager thing. They also nibble on you when they like you. If you had a second donkey you would see one nibbling on the others back, basicly back scratching with teeth. I suspect this is what your donkey was doing with your mother. Your/her response should be to turn and press your fingers into the donkey's neck to move her away. The jennet needs to respect your space.

Clicker training is great. Very fast. Donkeys learn clicker very fast, so work with your DH, or dog before using it on your donkey. You need to click for the exact behavior you want, not sort of the behavior. For instance if you want her head to be at your shoulder when being led, don't click for the head being behind or ahead of you. She can also be trained to a target pretty quickly. I think your book teaches you how to train to a target.


----------

